

Ask HN: What are some start-up incubators around the US? - appendix_a

to name a few:<p>y-combinator (ycombinator.com)
techstars (techstars.org)
capital factory (capitalfactory.com)
======
minalecs
<http://blog.shedd.us/321987608/> \- just had a recent thread on HN about
this.

~~~
appendix_a
thanks! i didn't see the thread

